
More Than 300 Free Curated HTML Template - vergil
https://htmltemplates.co/
======
naniwaduni
A quick scan of these templates gives a strong impression of, ahem, "the
prevailing design aesthetic of today's web":
[https://medium.com/@mceglowski/chickenshit-
minimalism-846fc1...](https://medium.com/@mceglowski/chickenshit-
minimalism-846fc1412524)

We live in a time when the old "holy grail" of column layouts is attainable
without even too much contortion, even with the added wrinkle of adapting to
small screens, but this is what we satisfy ourselves with now? What happened?

~~~
mard
I am under impression that some web designers tend to follow the lowest common
denominator, which is the vertical mobile touch display, then enforce the same
experience across all platforms. This is why I sometimes see hamburger menus
on desktop even though they have no place in any possible desktop design. PC
games ported from consoles suffer from problems of similar nature.

~~~
endr777
Do you have examples? I find magazine looking layouts to be beautiful.

------
sytelus
Please someone stop the Jumbotron monstrosity and those full screen stock
photos.

------
diffeomorphism
What about the license/copyright of these?

They do not include a license file and the Welcome.txt file included with
Lexis only says:

" Please note we don't reserved the copy rights for used images. "

No license = undistributable or is that supposed to mean public domain?

------
martin_a
They all look the same. I miss the good old times when "mobile first" was
nothing to think about and people went crazy and really hit the limits of what
was possible and good loking...

